# Marineland bio wheel.



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

What does everybody think about running 2 Marine Land 400 size bio wheel filters in a 150 gallon tank?


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

Even with 2 running, you're only looking at 5.3x turnover in the tank. Depending on the type of fish you're going to be keeping I would say that's borderline sufficient. And there's the possibility of one failing, in which case you're in trouble. With a tank that size, I'd almost think you're looking at a sump system for the best filtration and turnover rate. Something more like 900+ GPH...

If you're set on HOB filters, I would probably go with the AquaClear 110, which is certified at 500GPH... Using 2 would put you at 1000... And even with two of those I would probably run a couple of large sponges on either end... Like the Hydro Pro V... Just in case you lose one of the AC110's, you still have fallbacks that can be powered by batteries in an emergency.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Most who have Aqua clear say they last longer. But they are also liked because YOU pick the filter media.
Don't know IF it's needed but in case: This cuts easily and the #5 mesh has the largest size holes for making
a flow through partition.
EverythingPlasticCanvas.com: Plastic Canvas


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My opinion, HOBs have no place on that size tank. You need to either look at a really large canister filter like an Eheim 1200XL or you need to put a 55-75g sump underneath it. Add in that you may want to heavily stock and it makes it almost a necessity. You could put 4 AC110s on there and although they may flow some water, there is still not enough media space to support that tank. I guarantee you if you plan to heavily stock it and only run HOBs you will constantly fight water issues.

Sumps are very inexpensive to build yourself and you could even go a step farther and buy a wet/dry filter.

What are you stocking plans?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Go sump!You can build your own very affordably or purchase one.
Marineland model 4.It has 2 intakes to accomodate 2 overflow boxes.You should have 2 for a tank that size.Holds a decent amount of water,but I added a 29g in series to mine(more water).
4 sale marineland acrylic sump filtration systems model 4 - Reef Central Online Community
That link is expired but has a good pic of the filter.


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, guess I will just have to drill the tank and build a real filter anyway! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

dam718 said:


> Even with 2 running, you're only looking at 5.3x turnover in the tank. Depending on the type of fish you're going to be keeping I would say that's borderline sufficient. And there's the possibility of one failing, in which case you're in trouble. With a tank that size, I'd almost think you're looking at a sump system for the best filtration and turnover rate. Something more like 900+ GPH...
> 
> If you're set on HOB filters, I would probably go with the AquaClear 110, which is certified at 500GPH... Using 2 would put you at 1000... And even with two of those I would probably run a couple of large sponges on either end... Like the Hydro Pro V... Just in case you lose one of the AC110's, you still have fallbacks that can be powered by batteries in an emergency.


Please tell what you mean by sponges? Air operated, or like a regular small tank hang on with sponges in it?


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

Air operated, cylindrical sponges... 

Like this:


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

dam718 said:


> Air operated, cylindrical sponges...
> 
> Like this:


Thank you very much! I will incorporate 2 of those reguardless of what I settle on for filtration.


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

If you go with a sump, I do believe you can put sponges in the sump, instead of having them be an eyesore in your display tank.

In the event of a power outage, you could easily move them to your display tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You shouldn't need anything like that in a sump, IMO. Some people like Tom for example, run it full of sponges. Sponges are good, just don't think you will need air operated sponges.


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

So, I assume there are a lot of "sump vs canister" debates out there? I have the space and means to build a sump. What is "wet and dry" vs regular sump?


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll just chime in as another person with a sump that we LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!

We have a 90g and I use a 29g as my sump. It's really great to be able to stick stuff in there like the heaters. Also whenever I dose ferts or whatever (meds etc) I just open the front door of the cabinet and put it in the sump rather than fiddling with the top.

About half of my sump has the filtration stuff and half is just a water reservoir, so it's also quite convenient if I need to make a small water change to drain 1/2 the sump and refill.

It's also very convenient for topping off, and a nice part about a sump is the water level of your main tank will never drop - any evaporation will be evident in the sump and you'll top it off there.

With the Petco $1/gallon sale it's a great time to buy a tank as a sump!! I personally think a 40B would be "enough" but bigger is better.

So if you have the means to build one I think you will be quite satisfied.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris&Nancy said:


> So, I assume there are a lot of "sump vs canister" debates out there? I have the space and means to build a sump. What is "wet and dry" vs regular sump?


Wet dry will the majority of its bio material out of the water resevior of the sump.Many use "drip drawers" where mechanicals can pre filter the water before it "trickles" over the bio media,then into the main body of water in the sump.There are so many different/custom designs that some have the bio under water due to the design of overflows in the sump.
I like drawers for mechanicals(plenty) and then have sponge in the water.
My sump isn't full with sponges.I have the equivilant of two 2x4x12 sponge blocks where all water must flow through or over them.It only goes over them as they "clog" .They are super easy to rinse and seem to support my 180g without any problem.I will probly never buy a "specialised" bio media again in my life.Sponges rule(save your money for better stuff.)
If this is your first tank there is no harm in having an air driven sponge in the sump.It allows instant setup of QT or hospital tanks,but is not necessary for properly filtering.I think Dam was just saying that if you ran HOBs and cleaned them out that the sponge(air driven) in the tank would allow for a little safety as you would not be disturbing that colony of bacteria also.
I built my last sump(have made many in the last 25 + years.)Still running strong on my 120FOWLR
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A sump is nothing more than a large (usually) filter. Wet/drys will do the same action, but the difference is there is a section in the filter where the water comes in and drips over the biological media before it moves any further through the process. Arguably the best filtration you can have due to the speed at which it handles ammonia and nitrites, and this is proven to be true.


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

Is it better to draw the water from the bottom or mid section of the tank rather than skim using a box? Seems sucking down low would be better? I was planning on drilling the tank for a 1 1/4" line on the overflow. Do you think it will be enough flow to supply the pump? I am assuming I need 1200 gph +? Thank you for your help!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you are going to have a sump you have to draw from the surface.How ever low you draw from will the level your tank will settle at during a power outage.

This should help you figure out flow rates;
GPM/GPH Flow based on PVC Pipe Size, ie, How much water can flow through Sch 40 Pvc Pipe Size 1/2" 3/4" 1" 1.5" 2" 2.5" 3" 4" 6"
I would drill on back near top and install an overflow skimmer box;
Overflows - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> If you are going to have a sump you have to draw from the surface.How ever low you draw from will the level your tank will settle at during a power outage.
> 
> This should help you figure out flow rates;
> GPM/GPH Flow based on PVC Pipe Size, ie, How much water can flow through Sch 40 Pvc Pipe Size 1/2" 3/4" 1" 1.5" 2" 2.5" 3" 4" 6"
> ...


I did not explain enough. I was thinking about a down pipe with an above water vent to stop siphoning.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

That's what we do, our return pipe actually has several holes and sends a current of water all across the back of the tank, and our highest vent is right at the water line so that when i turn the pump off it doesn't take down water.


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> If you are going to have a sump you have to draw from the surface.How ever low you draw from will the level your tank will settle at during a power outage.
> 
> This should help you figure out flow rates;
> GPM/GPH Flow based on PVC Pipe Size, ie, How much water can flow through Sch 40 Pvc Pipe Size 1/2" 3/4" 1" 1.5" 2" 2.5" 3" 4" 6"
> ...


I am new to aquariums! I am far from new to physics and water. I am just looking at what people are using! I can see a different way of getting the bottom water into the filter is in order!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As you can see in the pic the mega overflow(by aqueon) does have slits that allow intake of water from top/middle/bottom of the tank.
Aqueon » Pre-Drilled Aquariums | Products
Possibly a custom built overflow could be done with the same results.Basically the outside with the slits is just a cover to the main overflow(that has no slits)to draw water in from all levels and then still flows over the internal overflow.


----------



## Chris&Nancy (Dec 25, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> As you can see in the pic the mega overflow(by aqueon) does have slits that allow intake of water from top/middle/bottom of the tank.
> Aqueon » Pre-Drilled Aquariums | Products
> Possibly a custom built overflow could be done with the same results.Basically the outside with the slits is just a cover to the main overflow(that has no slits)to draw water in from all levels and then still flows over the internal overflow.


That pic is pretty much what I was dreaming up! Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I love my aqueon mega overflows!I mean love them!I have ;180g ,[email protected](all 3 with 2 overflows) and a 75g with a single overflow.Unless it is for breeding or raising fry I will never buy an undrilled tank again.My last 120 I purchased was only $420.00.But I had to buy the durso plumbing kits that go in overflow($60 each).Pefrecto supplies everything with their drilled tanks and the face plate of overflow is removable for easier cleaning.


----------

